# Pine nuts for sale?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Any one know where I can find fresh pine nuts? Dont want to order online,as have done that before and were not good.Maybe Im abit late?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't been there in a while but Smith & Edwards usually have them. I know that when I will travel HWY 6 next week there will be a couple of truck on the side of the road selling them, it the weather is nice.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If I remember correctly we purchased some in bulk from the Winco bulk section and they were great. I will double check with the Mrs. if I remember to.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Kent's grocery in Roy has them $10.00 LB.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! Skinner Winco sure has a great bulk foods dept.:!:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> Thanks guys! Skinner Winco sure has a great bulk foods dept.:!:


yes they do. Good meat department as well. One of the only place I can ever find full sized beef ribs.

The last pinenuts we got were at Costco.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> yes they do. Good meat department as well. One of the only place I can ever find full sized beef ribs.
> 
> The last pinenuts we got were at Costco.


Thanks ,will try them tomorrow.By the way with the holidays coming we will have beef ribs off of our own ribs which tend to have abit more meat on them.PM me if you need some and I will save some8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

count me in Dunkem. Can't get enough of good beef ribs.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw a sign up in front of Socco's (spl) in Sunset.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

At what time of year do people usually harvest pine nuts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

September for in the cones to late October when you can find them on the ground.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> At what time of year do people usually harvest pine nuts?


Cones start to pop open after the first frost.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to throw it in there.... I see a truck everyday for past week selling them on the side of the road. don't know where you are but they are parked at 4000 W and like 9000 and 1/2  So in West Jordan. If they are there Monday I can see the cost and grab ya some if you want. wont even make ya pay my generous 30% mark up :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

guner said:


> Just to throw it in there.... I see a truck everyday for past week selling them on the side of the road. don't know where you are but they are parked at 4000 W and like 9000 and 1/2  So in West Jordan. If they are there Monday I can see the cost and grab ya some if you want. wont even make ya pay my generous 30% mark up :shock:


Thanks guner,thats close to my house.Ill go by there and check it out8)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well hey then neighbor ;-) It's been parked on the dirt across from the Gas station/Mcdonalds


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

IFA in Cedar City has some.
Got some the other day, pretty good ones, with good size.


----------

